# Colocrossing Rough Migrating Buffalo Customers Without Enough Notice to New Datacenter = Breakage.



## drmike (Jun 16, 2015)

So something strange going on in Buffalo with my old go to for drama - ColoCrossing.  They demo'd on LET new datacenter they built out in mixed use office building.

Strange stuff going on now where they rapid force migrated some folks on just a few days notice.

Others are having issues with their stuff not routing to the new datacenter.

Folks here (I know some of you use CC) impacted by this?

Speaking of forced migration, get ready for a weekend of entertainment:

 

IMPORTANT - ChicagoVPS Buffalo data center will be relocated Firday June 19th at 8am EST lasting until 8pm EST. 

________________________________________

It is expected that there will be no more than 2 hours of downtime for any service as we are staggering the migrations over the course of the day.

 

The result of this relocation is that our customer and partner facing infrastructure will be located in a fully redundant Tier 2 commercial data center, allowing for greater uptime, network and physical security, reliability, and scalability. 

________________________________________


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 16, 2015)

So far, one node is partially up. However, a few IP ranges are not routing. I keep getting bullshit responses about them being routed properly and to add a range file. The hell...


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone got notices / emails from other providers moving Buffalo DCs?   Wondering if they are moving everything out of the mall DC or just the lowend.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 16, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> So far, one node is partially up. However, a few IP ranges are not routing. I keep getting bullshit responses about them being routed properly and to add a range file. The hell...


They're likely moving a /24 over at a time so they have to pull other boxes around if you don't have full /24's per box.

Honestly, most people assumed that they'd be moving out of their current location just because the rent likely went up on renewal.

Francisco


----------



## Premiumn (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a dedicated in buffalo with CC and i havent been informed of anything yet.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 16, 2015)

Premiumn said:


> I have a dedicated in buffalo with CC and i havent been informed of anything yet.


I'd keep an ear out for sometime next week. It's likely that Friday will be taken up mostly by ChicagoVPS and a few other brands moving and then they'll work on other people next week.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Wondering if they are moving everything out of the mall DC or just the lowend.


There's a difference?


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2015)

concerto49 said:


> There's a difference?


Difference in what - segments of customer base?


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2015)

325 Delaware Ave?

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29405/colocrossing-buffalo-is-relocating-to-downtown-buffalo

http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/news/2014/06/17/expanding-colorossing-plans-move-to-downtown.html?ana=twt


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 16, 2015)

> The result of this relocation is that our customer and partner facing infrastructure will be located in a fully redundant Tier 2 commercial data center,


I had to look up and see what a state-of-the-art Tier 2 data center is because I don't believe I'm using any provider who uses a world class Tier 2 data center. 


Tier 1 = relative's basement on the wrong side of the tracks


Tier 2 = holy shit, you're actually putting your business and your data with a provider who uses this unreliable bottom of the barrel tech world equivalent of a septic tank?

_Tier 3 = Tier 1 + Tier 2 + Dual-powered equipments and multiple uplinks._


Tier 4 = Tier 1 + Tier 2 + Tier 3 + all components are fully fault-tolerant including uplinks, storage, chillers, HVAC systems, servers etc. Everything is dual-powered

"_The levels also describes the availability of data from the hardware at a location as follows - Tier 2: Guaranteeing 99.741% availability_."...or in other words "expect up to 22 hours of downtime annually" if your provider operates out of a Tier 2 DC ( for reference: Tier 3 is a 99.982% data availability guarantee and Tier 4 is a 99.995% data availability guarantee)



> Speaking of forced migration, get ready for a weekend of entertainment:



Cleantalk is showing the web based threats (botnets, comment spammers) operating from CC's ranges are still several times worse than they were at this time last year so hopefully the weekend of entertainment extends into a month of entertainment so there will be some relief from the crap emanating from this clown holding pen.



> Wondering if they are moving everything out of the mall DC or just the lowend.


They don't have any enterprise customers, and a move to a Tier 2 DC is unlikely to help them make inroads into the enterprise segment of the market or even attract smaller real businesses . Tier 2 guarantees they'll continue to attract what they've been attracting: spammers, criminals. kiddie hosts/part-time bedroom hosts, and *"professional business people" *( <-- _bolded and purple because this is extreme sarcasm_) whose idea of good public relations is letting their support staff publicly post things on industry forums like _"__He's more of a man then you'll ever be. Now go take your dildo and stick it up your ass" _


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> 325 Delaware Ave?
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29405/colocrossing-buffalo-is-relocating-to-downtown-buffalo
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/news/2014/06/17/expanding-colorossing-plans-move-to-downtown.html?ana=twt


Yes sir.



DomainBop said:


> I had to look up and see what a state-of-the-art Tier 2 data center is because I don't believe I'm using any provider who uses a world class Tier 2 data center.
> 
> 
> Tier 1 = relative's basement on the wrong side of the tracks
> ...


They are saying the new facility is Tier 3.....

Supposedly migrations have been going since start of this month.

Me, I think they are going to bring everything to this new DC location and lower their operating costs to try to improve bottomline.  Hard making bank with crap margins and constant slashes.  I think the spammer stuff and spoofing put a lot of servers back on the shelf unsold.   I keep seeing a lot of small shops struggling and things withering.    Talking about shops up to and above several million income and down to $100k income.

Consolidation is coming.


----------



## telephone (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if they'll allow people into their new DC, or are they going to pull the "wait in the reception" game like they did for their previous location?


----------

